
Hackbook Elite demo - alex88
https://hackbook.co/pages/demo
======
AstroJetson
Not a lot of specs to say whats in it.

Why make me buy it, get it home and then make me upgrade the memory? If it's
really an HP Laptop, why not configure it the way they can?

